# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  2nd competition prep

## SOL!D5NAK3

hi all. this is my log for my second time of preparation for a show, the show will be in august. this time i'm more serious and i wanna go with everything in check cardio,diet ,gear and training. i did good last year for my self after only 3 cycles but this time i'm considering placing. last time i did start my diet too soon, with no gear but this time i'm gonna use gear from the start. last time i did mostly keto this time i'm gonna go with carb cycling. this time i wanna use GH , it's pharm grade somatropin (bought from pharmacy, brand name : biosidus Argentina) all the other things are pharm grade too except for winstrol which i wanna use GB brand. i wish i could use tren but i don't trust ugls here , i bought some magnum tren which i think it was test prop. 
gear plan: 
wk 1-14 test E 750mg weekly 
wk 1-14 HGH 4 iu eod bed time 
Wk 1-14 t4 200mcg ed
Wk 1-14 metformin at 1500mg ed 
wk 1-10 deca at 350mg weekly 
wk 1-4 anadrol at 100mg daily 
wk 5-9 slin 10iu before workout 
wk 10-14 win 50 mg daily 
wk 1-16 letro at .5mg every 3 days 
HCG 1-16 500 iu weekly 
UDCA wk 1-4 and 10-14 300 mg daily 
cialis 1-16 5 mg daily 
standard clomid+tamox pct 

protein sources are mostly chicken,eggs 
carb sources rice,whole wheat bread,oats 
fat sources olive oil,peanut butter 

weight 85 kg, bf 15%, height 174cm 
goal weight : 75 kg bf @5-6% 

gonna prime from this saturday and starting gear at the next.

----------


## charger69

I am going to compete toward the mid to end of July. It looks like you are doing what i want to do, but i have always been traditional. Why are you taking decca so long? I originally planned on taking it half that time and then decided to scrap it bacause it would just start kicking in when i was going to stop. I didnt consider taking decca up to 6 weeks out due to water retention.
I have never taken hgh because i was told that you really need to take it for the long haul or dont take it.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> I am going to compete toward the mid to end of July. It looks like you are doing what i want to do, but i have always been traditional. Why are you taking decca so long? I originally planned on taking it half that time and then decided to scrap it bacause it would just start kicking in when i was going to stop. I didnt consider taking decca up to 6 weeks out due to water retention. I have never taken hgh because i was told that you really need to take it for the long haul or dont take it.


My usage of deca is because i need another anabolic compound besides test, to keep me more anabolic, yes if i had access to legit tren or masteron i would switch gear from the the 8th week but i don't, another thing is i really don't believe water retention is gear related except for test or dbol (cuz of estrogen conversion which can be prevented with ai ) this is more of a diet thing. i was really tight with deca and test last year, i wrote that i wish i had tren but that's not gonna happen. 
For gh yes for the full benefit of it you should run it long, but i'm using it for conditioning and fat burning purposes

----------


## NACH3

Is it possible for you to extend your prime?? You'd be better off doing it over 4-6 wks slower the better... Just curious...

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Is it possible for you to extend your prime?? You'd be better off doing it over 4-6 wks slower the better... Just curious...


I'm going to do a long cutting cycle, i mentioned doing a prime but i don't think this is a prime. I just wanted to depleted my self and do 2 -3 refeed days in the next 15-20 days with some test and anadrol working with some GH( if it's not too early) in my system, That's it.
Prime is a great tool to maximize the results from a sbc with short esters. This is just me gaining some experience and i could not wait any more to start my diet.

----------


## NACH3

> I'm going to do a long cutting cycle, i mentioned doing a prime but i don't think this is a prime. I just wanted to depleted my self and do 2 -3 refeed days in the next 15-20 days with some test and anadrol working with some GH( if it's not too early) in my system, That's it.
> Prime is a great tool to maximize the results from a sbc with short esters. This is just me gaining some experience and i could not wait any more to start my diet.


That makes sense then... You know what your doing - I'm excited to see how this one turns out - best of luck brother!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> That makes sense then... You know what your doing - I'm excited to see how this one turns out - best of luck brother!


Thanks bro . I'm gonna do a blood work tomorrow , and then again in one month or two to see how that gh is working for me , i heard really good things about, just have to wait for it. 

Gonna start pinning on friday

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

The goods. Excited like lil a boy for his first bike

----------


## Mp859

Did you write out your own protocol?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Did you write out your own protocol?


Yes .

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Damn it, hypoglycemia hit me hard this morning i think if i did not have an early class i would have been dead. I've read in the past that gh will cuz hypo, but id did not assume it would be this hardd.
It was my first time and i thought 4iu is a small dose but not for me, jabbed it right before bed at 1am and right after i woke up 6.30am it did hit me. I opened the cabinet and ripped the glucose sachet like crazy , after eating some i was reallly better, my bp was 8 after eating glucose! . 

Gonna try 2iu next time

----------


## oldnsedentary

I would think that is the insulin , not the growth hormone ! Which type are you using?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> I would think that is the insulin, not the growth hormone! Which type are you using?


I'm not running insulin yet, that's for next month.and why would i inject insulin before bed?? 

Last night i tried 2iu's and it was fine, gonna do 2iu's a couple of nights before going to 4iu's

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Weighing at 85kg with lower bf , went down to 84 after 1 week of gear went to 86 and now 85 . 
Bought some fiber supplement , last time i had a problem with low fiber cuz of no carbs , not saying that i won't eat veggies but sometimes i forgot about them .

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Weight is not coming down , diet is tight , cardio every day , intense training , But the body is changing. 
Weighing 85.5 kg , 20 days in

----------


## BG

Have you ran pre-work out before? What are you eating post inject?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Have you ran pre-work out before? What are you eating post inject?


Yes , i was gonna run it pre but after some research found that it is better ( for my goal) to inject slin after workout with Gh , it is gonna be 4 iu's of slin and 1 iu of gh I.M . 
Last time i ran it pre it was my first time with slin and i ate 3-5 g of carb per each iu ( did not count the carbs) with 10 grams of bcaa and after work out another 10grams of bcaa with some carbs . The slin made me big fast i now have stretch marks in my arms ( not happy cuz i did not have them) 
I don not wan any fat gain with slin so i'm gonna run it low 2 times a day , first before break fast with gh and then after work out , both 4 iu slin and 1 iu gh

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Weight is below 85 , abs coming out , legs are lil big compared to upper body. 

Gonna try pgcl ,i just read about it

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

After 30 days of diet and gear , dunno the weight , i think below 84 . 
No more Anadrol , which i hate.
From Saturday insulin and pgcl

----------


## MIKE_XXL

How far out are you?




> After 30 days of diet and gear , dunno the weight , i think below 84 . 
> No more Anadrol , which i hate.
> From Saturday insulin and pgcl

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> How far out are you?


Hi mike . 12 weeks out

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Keep grinding man...12 weeks is a long time...

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Keep grinding man...12 weeks is a long time...


Will do . 
----
Today was first shot of mix GH+insulin before break fast 5iu slin and 1 iu gh gonna pin it again after workout with same dose.

I just inject some pgcl in my front deltoids , less than 10mcg (each) feeling ok, nothing to report except little to none nausea and stomach ache really nothing to even notice . Gonna pin at night again

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I hope you do not mean mix in one syringe...GH is a very delicate peptide and can be damaged by mixing it with insulin also the timing of each should be different.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> I hope you do not mean mix in one syringe...GH is a very delicate peptide and can be damaged by mixing it with insulin also the timing of each should be different.


I pin them both IM insulin is aspart (novorapid) what do you mean by timing? 
And i have mix them and pinned separately don't think so mixing gh and insulin damage the gh, i know shaking and hitting is not good but is it that delicate??

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Weight is 83 , starting tanning sessions in the yard. Pgcl has no sides for me only i need to urinate after it and a slight pain in my lower abdomen, next week gonna use a tad higher

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Refeed day after a really big pizza , no slin this day. 10 weeks out

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Weight is below 82 and the problem is i get these really strong cravings and can not sleep. Getting really hungry nowadays .

----------


## charger69

> Weight is below 82 and the problem is i get these really strong cravings and can not sleep. Getting really hungry nowadays .


Looking great!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

9 weeks out
82 kg 
Refeed (once a week) 
Bought some tren and win for the next month, which leads to show .

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Ye sit is that delicate its 191 amino acid sequence and its very delicate. I would not mix it with anything, timing of insulin post GH is critical to make it work the way its designed.




> I pin them both IM insulin is aspart (novorapid) what do you mean by timing? 
> And i have mix them and pinned separately don't think so mixing gh and insulin damage the gh, i know shaking and hitting is not good but is it that delicate??

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Ye sit is that delicate its 191 amino acid sequence and its very delicate. I would not mix it with anything, timing of insulin post GH is critical to make it work the way its designed.


I pin the separate since you said it, but i pin the at same time , both of them im , which make the act fast (in case of novorapid faster).
Slin will be out of equation in 12 days , and will switch back to before bed gh protocol

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Different pose

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Been on vacation but kept good diet. 32 days out

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Tren and win are working

----------


## charger69

What are your doses? You are looking great.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> What are your doses? You are looking great.


Win inj 50 mg eod
Win tab 20 mg ed 
Tren H 76 mg e3 days 
Anadrol 50mg ed 
Test was 500 mg weekly , but it is close to the show so no more tes for me

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

78.5 kg , not lean enough

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

I placed 5th in physique , i am happy cuz i could be better , 7 days from now is another show, and another week from that is my goal show . 
After water manipulation and i was 77.2 kg and after carb loading and no water 77.5 . My shape was my best ever , but i can do better , lot better

----------


## charger69

Congrats!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Congrats!


Thanks mate

----------


## NACH3

Congrats brother... Your Avi X-mas tree is sick!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Congrats brother... Your Avi X-mas tree is sick!


Thank you bro, you are kind.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Damn it , i was really better than the 4th placed guy, dunno why , they picked him

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Placed 2nd at this show , getting better . There is another one next week , hop to be top three at that one too , the level of that show is high

----------


## NACH3

Congrats!! You are getting better and better that's fvkin great man. How many times have you peaked in how many wks?! Impressive alone... 

It's exciting to watch best of luck brother!

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> Congrats!! You are getting better and better that's fvkin great man. How many times have you peaked in how many wks?! Impressive alone... It's exciting to watch best of luck brother!


Thanks bro, i was heavier at the 2nd show , i think i dropped the weight too much , and another thing is i was not full enough i was afraid of spill over, but for the second show i ate more carbs and no water , i was 80kg but at the first one i was 78kg. 
Wish me luck for the third one . I need it bcuz of my cravings

----------


## RaginCajun

congrats on placing in those shows!

kudos to you for all that hard work!

----------


## kelkel

Great work!

----------


## BG

Congratulations.

----------


## tarmyg

Congratulations! Where was this show held?

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

> congrats on placing in those shows! kudos to you for all that hard work!


Thanks man .




> Great work!


Thank you 




> Congratulations.


Thanks



> Congratulations! Where was this show held?


Thanks bro , it was held in iran at city of tehran the capital. This was the provincial shows

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

Hi all , i did not go to today show mostly cuz i could not fight the cravings , and other reason is it did not differ from last week's show . Anyways i will get back on stage better and maybe go for a show that will give pro card to the overall ( a big maybe) . I gained almost 10 kgs in almost a week and i am happy with it . Gonna start pct next saturday , and yes i am sad about it lol. 
Thank you guys for your kind works

----------

